# What should I get.



## ChrisC (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm torn between the Samsung Galaxy Note and the Samsung Galaxy S3. Contract is up very very soon. 

Help please. 

Cheers.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2012)

SG3 would be my suggestion.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 10, 2012)

Dedicated thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...galaxy-s-iii-comparison.300172/#post-11581819

fwiw.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 10, 2012)

Is that a Shorter Oxford in your pocket, or are you just pleased to see me?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

Get both and juggle them


----------

